# Browning a-5/ Charles Daly!



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently purchased a 20G semi- auto shotgun. I was told was a Charles Daly and does appear to be. It was manufactured at the same company and plant that Made the Browning A-5 in Japan. My friend a collector and part time gun smith has gone over the gun and all parts match exact to the Browning A-5 shotugun. The Charles Daly is called and Auto-Pointer. The problem is that in any books that I look at for information on the gun do not mention that the Auto-Pointer was made by the company in Japan at that time they are made in later years I belevie in Turkey. The Barrel has the Japanesse manufacture on it that is the same as the Browning. Could anyone shed some light on this? Possible tell me what the Value would be of the item? It's 95% condition in regards to blueing and forend. only issue is the stock is cracked yet functional. Thanks for help guys!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

This is interesting. You made me do some research and I have learned something. In the early sixties, Charles Dalys were manufactured by Miroku. This ceased in 1976. My book does not show any semi autos though, only over and unders.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I noticed the same thing that you did, I've looked up the gun in 2 books and have yet to find the gun. the manufacture that you mentioned is the same that made the browning guns as well, but on the info that I have from the books show that the Dalys did not make the Auto's till later years. I also see that the big things that they made was the O/U during those years. i'll be gettign the gun back from a friend next week and will see about getting some pictures taken of it to possible help shed some light on the issue. Danville is a great place, take my Deer to Youngs every year and my cousin lives on Wally. thanks for the help


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Small world. Where on wally? Name? Small area, I might know them.


----------



## Akron12Gauge (Nov 12, 2012)

shot1buck said:


> I recently purchased a 20G semi- auto shotgun. I was told was a Charles Daly and does appear to be. It was manufactured at the same company and plant that Made the Browning A-5 in Japan. My friend a collector and part time gun smith has gone over the gun and all parts match exact to the Browning A-5 shotugun. The Charles Daly is called and Auto-Pointer. The problem is that in any books that I look at for information on the gun do not mention that the Auto-Pointer was made by the company in Japan at that time they are made in later years I belevie in Turkey. The Barrel has the Japanesse manufacture on it that is the same as the Browning. Could anyone shed some light on this? Possible tell me what the Value would be of the item? It's 95% condition in regards to blueing and forend. only issue is the stock is cracked yet functional. Thanks for help guys!


I own a 12 gauge Auto Pointer. My grandfather had a Browning A5. The only difference in the two guns is the lever on the side of the Browning A5 that allows you to make the gun a single shot instead of a semi automatic. The Remington 11 is the same gun. Savage has a version of this gun as well. Only the Browning A5 has the ability to change from an auto to a single shot. I love mine. It is the best gun I have ever owned. It shots the same as my grandfather's A5. I have seem a used Auto Pointer for up to $395.


----------



## Rickscollection (Oct 23, 2021)

shot1buck said:


> I recently purchased a 20G semi- auto shotgun. I was told was a Charles Daly and does appear to be. It was manufactured at the same company and plant that Made the Browning A-5 in Japan. My friend a collector and part time gun smith has gone over the gun and all parts match exact to the Browning A-5 shotugun. The Charles Daly is called and Auto-Pointer. The problem is that in any books that I look at for information on the gun do not mention that the Auto-Pointer was made by the company in Japan at that time they are made in later years I belevie in Turkey. The Barrel has the Japanesse manufacture on it that is the same as the Browning. Could anyone shed some light on this? Possible tell me what the Value would be of the item? It's 95% condition in regards to blueing and forend. only issue is the stock is cracked yet functional. Thanks for help guys!


Do you still have this 20ga ive been looking for one to pair with my 12


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That was his only post and it was 9 years ago. I doubt you hear back.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Rickscollection said:


> Do you still have this 20ga ive been looking for one to pair with my 12


All threads in the 'Recommended Reading' sections are old informational threads only and not meant for responses.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> That was his only post and it was 9 years ago. I doubt you hear back.


I still have it


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, for some reason I thought he quoted “Rickscollection”. Not sure what I was looking at.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I do still have it


----------

